# Shed Insurance?



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a large shed (man cave).

I'm looking to take out insurance to cover the shed for total loss such as a fire and the contents for fire and theft. 

Any recommendations?

Cheers


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Can you cover it on your house insurance ?


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

Have you checked whether it is already covered under your home insurance? Outbuildings and contents thereof have always been covered as standard in the house insurance we have had. You might not need to get any further cover - or it might just be a case of tweaking your existing policy, which would probably be cheaper than taking an additional policy out.


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

It is covered by the house insurance but I require substantially more than the set limit for outbuildings.

I think taking out specific cover for the shed and its contents maybe a better option, if such a thing exists.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BM-Stu said:


> It is covered by the house insurance but I require substantially more than the set limit for outbuildings.
> 
> I think taking out specific cover for the shed and its contents maybe a better option, if such a thing exists.


Might be worth a call to them to see if they can increase your cover for this ? have specified items ?

Don't know of a specific insurance for out buildings thats not connected to your house / buildings insurance...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

BM-Stu said:


> It is covered by the house insurance but I require substantially more than the set limit for outbuildings.
> 
> I think taking out specific cover for the shed and its contents maybe a better option, if such a thing exists.


Find another Home Insurance with higher policy limits for outbuildings/contents. I'm not aware of anyone that does stand alone cover.

Depending on you main home sums insured, you may want to look to a mid net worth (MNW) policy as they tend to have higher limits and are generally more flexible on these type of things, some with specific sections for outbuildings.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I had to change insurers last year as my old one couldn’t increase the outbuildings cover. 

Best speaking to a broker avoiding the usual compare sites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

